
Dynamic Soaring - sopooneo
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dynamic_soaring
======
bigiain
I find it highly amusing that the fastest (hobby) radio controlled planes in
the world are not flashy jet turbines, but unpowered gliders... (Very
specialised gliders, on just the right shaped hill, with exactly the right
wind speed and direction, with extremely talented pilots - but still, that's
about Mach 0.65!!!)

